# Shire x tb horses



## rolls1392 (27 February 2010)

OH currently has a fabulous shire x.
He is as near to the perfect horse as possible.
As he is getting on a little, she is looking aorund for something similar.
So far no one seems to be breeding shire x's.
Are they out of fashion?
It seems to me that a fantastic breed is dying out when they are the match of alot of more fashionable breeds.
Ideas???


----------



## Sparkles (27 February 2010)

I know, I've always been a fan!

Think the trouble is getting the right quality to breed from...there are some that just look plain odd from bad breeding etc [on about proportion/conformation wise/etc]. That's what I've found anyway!

We had an absolutely gorgious 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire gelding last year, absolutely loved him bless him cottons. *rip Tommy*


----------



## emlybob (27 February 2010)

You need to contact Holiday who is onhere.  She breeds and has a very good friend who breeds shires so i am sure she can help.  PM me if you want more details


----------



## boriscb74 (27 February 2010)

Good luck with your search.  I have a fab WB x Shire.  Everyone comments on him and many people tell me they've looked for something similar without success.


----------



## kizzyjerry (28 February 2010)

i've been looking and found a fab lad- they are out there but dont seem to be advertised.  Holiday ( i think its the same person but different site) pointed me in the direction of a stud near her - they had two nice looking lads on their site (would have been going there for one but had a call offering my lad 'to be')

I ended up putting a wanted ad up on the shire horse assoc website and have got quite a few calls - i also sent random emails to shire horse breeders and had quite a few postive calls from that

Have a look for sedgemoor stud via google - they had a lovely foal (was about to been weaned when i enquired) not sure if he's to young though.

i know of a breeder in linconshire who has quite a few - will need to give you some info via pm about that though.  let me know if interested.


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

LOL thank you guys yes that would be me, try Metheringham Upton Stud they are breeding Shires, Shire x and sports horses and have some super horses about. They are based near Southwell, Notts.  Lovely people to deal with but lots to look at!!

Super temperaments and fantastic bloodlines!!!!

http://www.heavyhorseadvertiser.co.uk/


----------



## S_N (28 February 2010)

I'd love another.  I've ridden and worked with a number of them and owned one.  All been treasures, some a little on the sensitive sould side, but all cracking hunters and jumpers and capable of producing a decent dressage test upto Advanced Medium - though of course there is Giddy and Walter competing at the really high levels of dressage and Born To Be too.


----------



## Carsmore (28 February 2010)

I breed Shire crosses. heres one of mine as a 5 year old having only had the side saddle on 4 or 5 times





A friend of mine has a good rising 4 year old for sale if you are interested? Big Gelding, broken in and turned away for the winter. Moves very well and good natured. PM me if you want her number. 
The Shire Horse Society are still stuck in the dark ages when it comes to part breds. I have had one or two run ins with them in the past. The last one was when I called to see if they were opening the non breeding register to horses with less than 50% shire blood. The reply was rude, unprofessional  and totally uncalled for. According to the lady on the phone, they shouldnt even be acknowledging half breds, let alone 1/4 breds. The breed is diluted enough (clydey blood) as it is. when I explained that I breed sports horses and hunters and a full shire wouldnt do my job she put the phone down on me!!!!! No wonder I register with SHB(GB)! Surely, as you need the full breds to create a half bred, breeding half breds can only help the shire horses population. As a supporter of the Shire breed, I would dearly like to at least get the SHB(GB) passports overstamped by the Shire horse society and be eligable to compete my 1/4 bred in their part bred class at the national Spring show. After all most breed societies accept far less than 50% of the breed blood. Hope this all makes sense. Sorry, having a bit of a rant here!! Hit a nerve with me!


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

Totally agree with you claracluck but at least the cost of registering a part bred has come down!!!  The clydesdale society wont accept any sort of part bred which is a shame as there are some super part bred clydes as well!!!!

This is my 1/2 bred shire........  He works to elementary and had his first season showing in hand last year.......











This is my 1/2 bred clyde who is now a brood mare, graded head stud book and worked to medium, evented and hunted at the regionals where she got placed elementary.......


----------



## magic104 (28 February 2010)

They make you look tiny!!  All 3 horses look very smart, nice to see people keeping the larger riding horse going.


----------



## levantosh (28 February 2010)

Just curious do you put TB stallions to heavy mares or heavy stallions to TB mares?? All those p/b look fantastic wouldn't mind one for myself


----------



## magic104 (28 February 2010)

All I know is in the old days the bone went to the blood.  My Uncle would take the working mare to the HIS TB to breed his hunters.  He prefered to do most of the work with heavy horses rather then a tractor as he felt they worked better on his land.


----------



## Simsar (28 February 2010)

God now I'm a dribbler!!!!


----------



## Simsar (28 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Just curious do you put TB stallions to heavy mares or heavy stallions to TB mares?? All those p/b look fantastic wouldn't mind one for myself 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I do it the wrong way round or should I say my way round.  I use TB mares to boned boys, it has created nice middleweights for me so I stick to that as thats what I like.  We had a shire mare on loan a few years ago we took her to Roviris, but she absorbed and then the following year he died, so didn't have any luck as we returned the mare, she was 18.2hh.


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

Both mine are out of the heavy horse by a TB stallion it has worked really well for both, it is always said you use the mare with bone, but to be honest ive seen great crosses both ways!!!


----------



## Simsar (28 February 2010)

Hi Penny hope you are well.  Lovely lovely lovely as are all of your horses, well apart from coloured or foreign!!!!!!!!!!!  Only joking. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

LOL thank you!!!!!  Weve just got a bit of everything then you can see from the gateway who youre looking at at far range distance!!!!!


----------



## rolls1392 (28 February 2010)

Thanks form your comments guys. It gives my oh new hope.
Shame that you are all up country and not nearer to Cornwall.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 February 2010)

And dont forget beautiful Wiston Bridget (Tim Stockdales fab SJ mare) , shes by Rosewall Grandure (Hann) out of Shire mare and is currently at Renkum stud in foal to Renkum Valentino.

And Giddy the dressage horse is I think Shire x TB. (Carol Parsons ride)


----------



## joy (28 February 2010)

Prior to the warmblood boom most of our best showjumpers were TB cross Shire or Clydesdale, the great Vibart comes to mind.
Fantastic cross in my opinion.


----------



## Carsmore (28 February 2010)

Holiday, your horses are totally stunning! Just more proof (not that WE need any!) that heavy crosses make bloody good quality horses. See you are at Newark, do you go to the Shire Horse Society Spring Show? East of England in 3 weeks time. 
The mare carrying side saddle has hunted lots, jumps anything for fun and has exceptional paces that, according to Margot Tiffany, are capable of PSG and beyond! Not that my riding is capable of going higher than medium (and thats on a good day!) 
She is out of a full shire mare (by Tremwloch Lucky Lad) by an AES stallion (atlantus bred).SHe has produced one foal that acheived Elite at the futurity. The same filly reached the first page of the Shire Horse Society newsletter with her acheivement. Strange how they wont overstamp her passport as 25% Shire blood!


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

Thank you Claracluck (are you local to me then?) thats a super nice thing to say, im very proud of them.  

No I wont be at the shire horse spring show, although our stud will be im sure, unfortunately my horse does not have shire horse papers even though out of a pure bred shire as at the time he was born papers werent the done thing and he was bred as a hunter, I knew the mare who was a pure bred but damned if I can remember the stallions name which is very frustrating as his breeder (who did tell me what the TB sire was called) has since died so no way of tracing any of them now.  The mare has also died and of course I dont know about the stallion but she was really old and had numerous foals by him so Im also assuming he has probably passed away since too!!!!

I think the shire horse society personally needs a bit of a shake up!!!  I know our stud is well known within the Shire Horse Society and pushed for the prices for part breds to be reduced when I went to register one and it was going to be a fortune just to get his papers it at the time was not viable and I said to them about it and they vowed they would do something and it did happen so I did get my paperwork without it costing a fortune!!!  They are also not part of the Cental Prefix register so thats an added cost of prefix which was included when I sent my paperwork in, thats now been dropped for part breds!!!

I have put our Irish Draught stallion on the PB Clydesdale mare above for this year to breed a proper heavy weight hunter type!!!!  Im very excited about it!!!!

My shire cross has super paces and he would also go higher than elementary but I just dont have the time to put into him as I would like and just play about with him as and when, we have our breeding programme of sports ponies so they do have to come first!!!!  Hes not bothered, I can pull him out of the field and take him competing and he doesnt really notice but always gets decent dressage scores!!!!!  He is better when hes up and fit as its a long way from his brain to his feet lol!!!!!


----------



## Carsmore (28 February 2010)

Im up in Yorkshire so not that far away. We go to the spring show and look forwards to it for months! We are taking 2 full shires, a yearling filly and a 2 year old filly. I usually take my half bred (the side saddle one) but she has been let down all winter while I recovered from an operation. My friend is taking her half bred and Im on standby to ride him if her back pain doesnt improve fairly sharpish. Her lad is out of an american flat racing mare by a shire stallion. He is lovely and cant half jump!
So you are to thank for the reduced registration fees then! Thanks! Yes, I find the CPR thing a pain too. They need to evolve and move forwards. When I spoke to John Ward at Otley show last year, he said that they were keen to promote the part bred and were looking into allowing 25% blood. I have approached a couple of the commitee members over the last year regarding it, but time will tell if they have the nerve to do something about it. If the woman who spoke to me on the phone is anything to go by, Im not hopeful.
Maybe we need to get together to try and make a difference. They seem to ignore individual people, they may start to listen to a group of people? What do you think?


----------



## Carsmore (28 February 2010)

I have just realised that you were down at SPSS in October with a lovely little grey filly! Thought I recognised your stud name, Doh! We were there with the 1/4 bred shire (yes she is only little!) She was a black filly. Got reserve on the day but apparently someone added up the scores wrong and we were actually 3rd! Found that out about 2 months after the event! Never mind...


----------



## holiday (28 February 2010)

Sorry and apologise for hijacking the original post!!!!!!!

claracluck, LOL im glad to be of some assistance re registration fees, I was horrified about the cost, stamped my feet (nicely as they are friends) to our stud and they said they would do something about it which im thrilled they did!!!!  I would be happy to speak to them about the 1/4 breds as I think if they felt it beneficial they would again speak to the society!!!!!  Let me know your thoughts!!!!

However!!!!!!!  You may not be so pleased to know yes I was at the SPSS grading and came 3rd in the mare grading to your girl with my little funny coloured grey pony, but it was my other pony (stood in 4th the little tiny person Ridings Princpe) that actually had her scores added up wrong!!! - I wont say I wasnt thrilled with the result, as I was, but also sorry about the end result for everyone else and of course she also knocked my grey filly down the line too!!!!

I apologise for Lilly - but she is very cute!!!!!  This is her.....





This is the "funny" grey filly Bathleyhills Flashlight by my stallion.....


----------



## Biscuit (1 March 2010)

Lovely photos! I have seen a couple of TB X Shire crosses advertised before but nothing like this quality.


----------



## HumBugsey (1 March 2010)

Never met a bad shire cross! But to be fair the it's rare I've met a bad british breed. We just have such great resources, native cross TB lovely lightweight athletic comp horse. Native x shire fabulous at everything 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I also worked with a shire/tb/id who was just one of the most amazing horses I've ever had the pleasure to do.


----------



## Carsmore (1 March 2010)

Holiday, how can I not forgive her when she is that cute! I remembered liking your grey. Im being a fraud and have kept the reserve rosette up on the wall!!! Shhhhh! Dont tell anyone! haha! Well, I havent OFFICIALLY been told so if I hadnt stumbled across a post on another forum I wouldnt have known! Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## holiday (1 March 2010)

LOL thats ok then!!!!  Lilly says she would like you to keep your rosette on the wall!!!!!!!  What is your 5 year old shire cross by?


----------



## j_harmer1995 (25 December 2011)

This is MY shire x TB, she's 13 years old, owned her for 12 years- best horse i've owned! working elementary/medium competing elementary 
she's out of a shire mare and by heighten, a TB stallion

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...17512452_1093309623_33098075_1587787732_n.jpg


----------



## Blacklist (25 December 2011)

rolls1392 said:



			OH currently has a fabulous shire x.
He is as near to the perfect horse as possible.
As he is getting on a little, she is looking aorund for something similar.
So far no one seems to be breeding shire x's.
Are they out of fashion?
It seems to me that a fantastic breed is dying out when they are the match of alot of more fashionable breeds.
Ideas???
		
Click to expand...

Not out of fashion in East Yorkshire we have 3 due next year my brother hunts a fantastic Shire X Tb mare


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (26 December 2011)

A friend of mine is breeding me a Shire x WB, his Shire mare is going to visit HenryHorns stallion in the spring....super excited!!


----------



## vallin (29 December 2011)

holiday said:



			I apologise for Lilly - but she is very cute!!!!!  This is her.....





This is the "funny" grey filly Bathleyhills Flashlight by my stallion.....





Click to expand...

Holiday I want your funny grey filly! But preferably a couple of years older. Would be just what I'm looking for! If you hear of any 4-6yo shire x tb sports horse type feel free to drop me a PM! (will be looking to buy come summer   )


----------

